# which iPhone case best if you drop it?



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

Which material is best if you drop an iPhone: soft rubber/silicone, hard rubber/silicone, polymer, leather, etc. 

I don't want something too bulky like the pixelskins.

other suggestions? carbon fibre ones look nice but are way out of my price range $80...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

You will want a hard case. A soft casing, like leather, protects it from surface scratches, but does nothing to guard against force impact of being dropped. And no case is a complete guarantee when it comes to protecting the iPhone if dropped.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

I have a griffin rubber case and it's saved my iPhone a few times and it's cheap ($15). Also it's not bulky


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a case that has a soft inside, and a hard outer shell. i have never dropped it. so i dont know but seems like it would do a good job..

i dont know a case out there that would protect from a belly flop


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

My boss ran over her iPhone with her car and it survived with only a hairline crack by the mute toggle switch, and the case slightly cracked.

She had an incase one...I got one since then, just in case. Can't remember exactly what it's called; it's the one that has a piece that slides off the bottom so it can dock.


----------



## Pika (Oct 6, 2008)

I use










The OtterBox Defender

It's bulky I know but hey...


----------



## MikeyXX (Aug 2, 2008)

I picked up a roots rubber case from Best buy. It's bit bulky, but I put it in my pocket so I don't care too much. My 3yr old has droped it many times, and it's survived two 4 foot drops by me now twice. 

it's a grippy rubber, and I tend to set it on angled ledges when I am listening to it, or whatever. I forget that when it vibrates (rings), it'll vibrate off the edge and that has happened twice out of the umpteen times I've done it.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Lars said:


> You will want a hard case. A soft casing, like leather, protects it from surface scratches, but does nothing to guard against force impact of being dropped. And no case is a complete guarantee when it comes to protecting the iPhone if dropped.


While this is the intuitive answer I am not so sure it is true when you consider the physics of the situation. A hard case will transfer the energy more directly with a modicum of dissipation, whereas softer material will absorb some of the energy...

EDIT: Personally I just use a static cling sheet over the face of my iPhone, but then I don't have to contend with young kids ..... 

I have tried a few cases but find them annoying and relatively bulky.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm pretty happy with this one....

Welcome to SwitchEasy


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

I went with the iSkin Revo - it comes with a removable plastic cover to protect the screen when you are not using the phone:


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

You can't really go wrong with the iSkin. that's what i went with for all my ipods, and it is the best so far with their screen cover.


----------



## MrNeoStylez (Sep 16, 2008)

Z06jerry said:


> I'm pretty happy with this one....
> 
> Welcome to SwitchEasy



this is what i use


----------



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

thadley said:


> My boss ran over her iPhone with her car and it survived with only a hairline crack by the mute toggle switch, and the case slightly cracked.
> 
> She had an incase one...I got one since then, just in case. Can't remember exactly what it's called; it's the one that has a piece that slides off the bottom so it can dock.


that's the Incase Slider, thanx....


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

i would say those cases on the apple website that are plastic on the outside and rubber on the inside so it absorbs the shock when things happen, like for example dropping it.


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

+ the iphone stays in place with the rubber holding it in, and the case is a tight fit, i have went to the apple store and looked at it and put it on my iphone. its pretty good. But i didnt have any money to buy it at the time.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a basic InCase silicon skin on mine, but I've come up with a much better way to protect it:

... don't drop it.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

chas_m said:


> ... don't drop it.


:clap:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I use CaseMate and really like it, but I don't plan on dropping my 3Gs.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

MikeyXX said:


> I picked up a roots rubber case from Best buy. It's bit bulky, but I put it in my pocket so I don't care too much. My 3yr old has droped it many times, and it's survived two 4 foot drops by me now twice.
> 
> it's a grippy rubber, and I tend to set it on angled ledges when I am listening to it, or whatever. I forget that when it vibrates (rings), it'll vibrate off the edge and that has happened twice out of the umpteen times I've done it.


+1 for Roots. Almost bounces like a rubber ball. :yikes:


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

Pika said:


> I use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 for the Otter box, I got the black one. My wife says I'm a brute with my phones, I once dropped my blackberry from 30 feet up while inspecting something at a construction site, so I need all the protection I can get.


----------



## ailsa (Nov 26, 2009)

blackbook said:


> Which material is best if you drop an iPhone: soft rubber/silicone, hard rubber/silicone, polymer, leather, etc.
> 
> I don't want something too bulky like the pixelskins.
> 
> other suggestions? carbon fibre ones look nice but are way out of my price range $80...


I personally think that a Silicone case is better. I've been more scared of my phone dropping when there is a hard shell on it compared to when it has a thick Silicone case which I think absorbs the impact a lot more.


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

I've had the Roots Tuff Skin case for my iPhone for almost a year now and have been very pleased with it. It's a little on the thick side, but its given my iPhone a good bounce whenever I've dropped it.

I don't know how much protection a hard case would add. It doesn't seem like they'd have the give to absorb the shock as well as a rubber one would.

Best Buy Mobile: Cell Phone Accessories: Roots Tuff Skins Case for iPhone (RTIPBK) | Best Buy Canada Web Store


----------

